# The Big Bang Theory [09/21/2015] - "The Matrimonial Momentum"



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

Only Leonard and Penny could get married and then break up over something so stupid. Sheldon and Amy are much more interesting.

Sheldon: Some important new information has come to light. Women are the worst. I thought it was paper cuts, but I was wrong. No piece of paper ever cut me this deep.​
I thought Sheldon's conversation with his mother about the ring was sweet. It makes sense that he didn't buy the ring but that it was a family heirloom.


----------



## leeherman (Nov 5, 2007)

ScubaCat said:


> Only Leonard and Penny could get married and then break up over something so stupid. Sheldon and Amy are much more interesting.
> 
> Sheldon: Some important new information has come to light. Women are the worst. I thought it was paper cuts, but I was wrong. No piece of paper ever cut me this deep.​
> I thought Sheldon's conversation with his mother about the ring was sweet. It makes sense that he didn't buy the ring but that it was a family heirloom.


It would seem they left the "com" out of sitcom in this episode.

I really hope future episodes are better than the season opener.

LH


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

ScubaCat said:


> Only Leonard and Penny could get married and then break up over something so stupid. Sheldon and Amy are much more interesting. Sheldon: Some important new information has come to light. Women are the worst. I thought it was paper cuts, but I was wrong. No piece of paper ever cut me this deep. I thought Sheldon's conversation with his mother about the ring was sweet. It makes sense that he didn't buy the ring but that it was a family heirloom.


Kissing another woman is "something so stupid?"

They should have cooled their jets and not get married in a rush. Let it heal in their normal relationship.

The Sheldon part was sweet.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I think it was not so much the kissing but the fact that Leonard works with the girl and still sees her but failed to mention that fact.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

And that she's "brilliant and beautiful," and thus out of Leonard's league. 

(I believe I saw that the character has been cast...)


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

This show totally lost its track.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

The entire wedding trip was awkward (as I'm sure the writers intended). I can't believe Leonard and Penny went through with it. I figured sure one of two would wake up and grow a pair and say, "This is stupid. We're rushing into this." 

Now they're married, but acting like a couple of broken-up teenagers. Hopefully Leonard learns from this.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Hopefully viewers learn from this and CBS drops this show or has the writers produce an actual sitcom.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

I enjoyed it. And no felonies were committed.


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

When I heard that one lady shout off camera "We have no roses." I thought Carol Ann Susi came back from the dead.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

I certainly have the feeling that they are going to drag out this "married but not living together" bit for a while and so far, I don't care for it.

I did like Sheldon standing outside Howard's window.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

The timing of this episode was totally off. It starts with Sheldon sitting at his laptop after just being broken up with by Amy, and Leonard and Penny driving to Vegas. It's night time.

Then Leonard and Penny get to the wedding chapel and they talk to Sheldon and Amy on the phone.

Sheldon goes to Amy's apartment and she says she's going to Howard and Bernadette's to watch the wedding and that it's only been 11 hours since she last talked to Sheldon.

Leonard and Penny get married and go back to their hotel to spend their wedding night, but apparently get in a fight.

Leonard and Penny drive back from Vegas and go to their respective apartments.

So it started in the evening. The wedding took place at least 11 hours (probably more) later, so the next morning. Then at some point Leonard and Penny drove back (no indication whether they stayed overnight or immediately drove back once their fight started). *All the while, Sheldon was in the same clothes, as if this whole thing took place in a single evening.*


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 2, 2009)

Once I realized that they were in fact going to go through with the wedding, I was expecting a lame shuffle of the living arrangements. However, it appears the writers were just one step ahead of me.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

The episode about Penny & Leonard's wedding ends up being all about Sheldon. I guess that's about right.


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

Just like everyone, I keep asking: "Where is the comedy?"


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Hercules67 said:


> Just like everyone, I keep asking: "Where is the comedy?"


yeah, VERY flat

and as much as I generally don't care about sitcom weddings, this was below that by a mile

what were the ads saying "wedding of the century" or some joke like that? 
So so so so boring


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Sleazy Stuart cracked me up. ShAmy was good for a couple of grins. The wedding and fight were not entertaining at all.

This is Penny's second Vegas wedding. Is she going to have a second annulment? I don't think I care.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

I enjoyed it. Maybe not as much as some of their prime shows, but I still got good chuckles out of it.

Amy: We were together so long, I don't know how I feel.
Howard: That's understandable. You forgot. It's called "happy".

Sheldon standing outside Penny's door with his hands full.

Leonard's solution to the argument being to just get naked and make a baby, and Penny looking at him like he grew two heads. "I was trying for humor to lighten the mood. It's not easy. You try it."


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

DUDE_NJX said:


> Hopefully viewers learn from this and CBS drops this show or has the writers produce an actual sitcom.


Or you could just stop watching it.

I've never understood why that isn't enough for some people. They can't just stop watching it - they want it off the air so no one can see it. You know, because we all like the exact same things.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

scooterboy said:


> Or you could just stop watching it.
> 
> I've never understood why that isn't enough for some people. They can't just stop watching it - they want it off the air so no one can see it. You know, because we all like the exact same things.


And spend the time to comment in the thread about it too

every week


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

scooterboy said:


> Or you could just stop watching it.
> 
> I've never understood why that isn't enough for some people. They can't just stop watching it - they want it off the air so no one can see it. You know, because we all like the exact same things.


Poor logic on your part. If people are displeased with the low quality of the show, they will stop watching it and it will get eventually cancelled due to poor numbers.
Instead I support the show by demanding a better quality while keeping it on my watch list.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DUDE_NJX said:


> Poor logic on your part. If people are displeased with the low quality of the show, they will stop watching it and it will get eventually cancelled due to poor numbers.
> Instead I support the show by demanding a better quality while keeping it on my watch list.


Although by your logic, you're just encouraging them to keep doing what they're doing...


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

I guess now there's even less chance we'll find out Penny's last name since she's now Penny Hofstadter. 

The last good chance would have been at the wedding ceremony. "Do you, Penny Nichols, take this man, Leonard Hofstadter, to be your husband?"


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

TiVo'Brien said:


> I guess now there's even less chance we'll find out Penny's last name since she's now Penny Hofstadter.
> 
> The last good chance would have been at the wedding ceremony. "Do you, Penny Nichols, take this man, Leonard Hofstadter, to be your husband?"


I thought her last name was "Quarters"?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Hercules67 said:


> Just like everyone, I keep asking: "Where is the comedy?"


Sheldon: "She plays the harp. Her car is paid for. How much more happy could she want?"


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> Kissing another woman is "something so stupid?"


Didn't it happen while they were broken up? If so, then yes, it is stupid to be upset about it.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I actually got a few laughs from this episode. I loved Sheldon trying to pick teams and Stuart saying "At least you got picked!"


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

eddyj said:


> Didn't it happen while they were broken up? ...


I think they were on a break


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

leeherman said:


> It would seem they left the "com" out of sitcom in this episode.
> 
> I really hope future episodes are better than the season opener.
> 
> LH


I agree with this. I wonder if they've finally ran out of things to write about. The wedding thing was dumb and I didn't buy Penny going through with it when she was clearly bothered by Leonard's indiscretion.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

eddyj said:


> Didn't it happen while they were broken up? If so, then yes, it is stupid to be upset about it.





jamesl said:


> I think they were on a break


I thought it was while Leonard was on the research voyage (between seasons 6 and 7), and at that point he and Penny were definitely together.


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> I thought it was while Leonard was on the research voyage (between seasons 6 and 7), and at that point he and Penny were definitely together.


That's what I remember, too. Leonard was on that research ship after being recruited by Dr. Steven Hawking. We see Penny waiting with Sheldon for Leonard to get home.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> I thought her last name was "Quarters"?


Penny Lane.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

eddyj said:


> Didn't it happen while they were broken up? If so, then yes, it is stupid to be upset about it.


They've been unbroken for a long time now. It wasn't when they were broken up. And she just found out about it.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

I thought it was Penny Robinson. Where's the pet alien monkey?


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Isn't her first middle and last, Penny Penny Penny?


----------



## NickTheGreat (Aug 31, 2015)

It was okay. Stuart was hilarious, in his pathetic way.

I hope this Leonard and Penny drama ends soon.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

LoadStar said:


> I thought it was while Leonard was on the research voyage (between seasons 6 and 7), and at that point he and Penny were definitely together.


This is what I remember, too.


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

NJChris said:


> I thought it was Penny Robinson. Where's the pet alien monkey?





Spoiler















Bloop Bloop!


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

Awesome!


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> Penny Lane.


How 'bout Penny:


Loafer
Pincher
Tensharey (sound it out...)
Tent
Syllan, ...or perhaps
Pasta

I'm sure there are others.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

- Hose
- Soff


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

MikeCC said:


> How 'bout Penny:
> 
> 
> Loafer
> ...


Dreadful?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Lush.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

markz said:


> Isn't her first middle and last, Penny Penny Penny?


Yes, and when Sheldon knocks on her door, he's saying her full name.

He's very formal. 

-smak-


----------



## angbear1985 (Aug 25, 2006)

jamesl said:


> I think they were on a break


:up::up:


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

BTW, what was the box that Howard plugged into the TV to watch the wedding?

It looked like it might be an Apple TV?


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

hummingbird_206 said:


> This is what I remember, too.


You remember correctly, during the last episode of season 6 Leonard and Penney had an emotional parting for his voyage, and there was no breakup, quite the contrary.



JYoung said:


> BTW, what was the box that Howard plugged into the TV to watch the wedding?
> 
> It looked like it might be an Apple TV?


Yes, that's exactly what it is; I still have the same box that mine came in.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

MikeCC said:


> How 'bout Penny:
> 
> 
> Loafer
> ...


All I got from this was loaf pincher.


----------



## NickTheGreat (Aug 31, 2015)

JYoung said:


> BTW, what was the box that Howard plugged into the TV to watch the wedding?
> 
> It looked like it might be an Apple TV?


No true, self-respecting geek would ever consider using an Apple product


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

NickTheGreat said:


> No true, self-respecting geek would ever consider using an Apple product


I had that reaction too; then I realized one was sitting on top of one of my TiVos, next to my PS/3. Am I no longer a geek? Is the world passing me by? I must reflect upon this.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

ej42137 said:


> Yes, that's exactly what it is; I still have the same box that mine came in.


I admit that I'm not completely up on the functionality of the older Apple TVs (as opposed the new one coming out) but I'm not sure how that would have aided them in watching the wedding.

I was under the impression that it was primarily for iTunes, Netflix, and Amazon usage and not for other third party clients.

I'd think that the chapel would have been using something like Ustream for the wedding stream which I don't think is supported on Apple TV.

I grant though that it's possible that Howard jailbroke his Apple TV.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

NickTheGreat said:


> No true, self-respecting geek would ever consider using an Apple product





ej42137 said:


> I had that reaction too; then I realized one was sitting on top of one of my TiVos, next to my PS/3. Am I no longer a geek? Is the world passing me by? I must reflect upon this.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

NickTheGreat said:


> No true, self-respecting geek would ever consider using an Apple product


Why not? This JPLer does. Unix underpinnings so I can shell script or quickly GCC something, but can still run Windows under Parallels or VirtualBox for when I need to use Windows-only EDA tools.

--Carlos V.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

I made the switch from a Windows environment to a Mac environment at work about 2 1/2 years ago. Cygwin wasn't up to scratch. I use an 15" rMBP since I still do lots of field tests and need something with a bit more oomph. The once that really need heavy lifting usually have a desktop (In either Windows or MacPro), and something like an Air or Surface for meetings. 

I did the two computer thing for a while (desk/travel), but since I needed something better than a netbook class for my field tests, I went with the rMBP. It also eliminated needing to sync the two.

--Carlos V.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Small parallel with reality:










Sad for them.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

JYoung said:


> I admit that I'm not completely up on the functionality of the older Apple TVs (as opposed the new one coming out) but I'm not sure how that would have aided them in watching the wedding.


Howard could use Airplay on the Apple TV to mirror an iPad which is viewing the stream, or perhaps use Facetime. Really, I would expect Howard to do something harder and more needlessly complicated than using an Apple TV.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

I know it's forum law that all BBT threads have to drift, but do we have to get into PC Versus Mac, or its modern equivalents?


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

ej42137 said:


> Howard could use Airplay on the Apple TV to mirror an iPad which is viewing the stream, or perhaps use Facetime. Really, I would expect Howard to do something harder and more needlessly complicated than using an Apple TV.


Ah, Airplay throw. I should have remembered that.

Although I would have thought that Howard would have at least jailbroken it, installed Plex client, and viewed the stream via Plex Channels through a Plex server.


----------



## awsnyde (May 11, 2007)

scooterboy said:


> Or you could just stop watching it.


*Way* ahead of you...I quit watching early last season when I realized they were rarely if ever making me laugh anymore. That said, I'm definitely not going to poop on anyone else's party.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

JYoung said:


> I admit that I'm not completely up on the functionality of the older Apple TVs (as opposed the new one coming out) but I'm not sure how that would have aided them in watching the wedding.
> 
> I was under the impression that it was primarily for iTunes, Netflix, and Amazon usage and not for other third party clients.
> 
> ...


Our local pet boarding place uses a service that has an iOS app for live streaming of multiple webcams.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

awsnyde said:


> *Way* ahead of you...I quit watching early last season when I realized they were rarely if ever making me laugh anymore. That said, I'm definitely not going to poop on anyone else's party.


 Then why are you here in this thread?


----------



## awsnyde (May 11, 2007)

Bierboy said:


> Then why are you here in this thread?


To see if maybe it got better; the general consensus seems to be no, it got worse. That said, I'm not hoping that it gets cancelled. There's way too much good TV to need that extra half hour available when some people still seem to enjoy this show. In other words, I agree with the person I replied to.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

eddyj said:


> didn't it happen while they were broken up? If so, then yes, it is stupid to be upset about it.


we were on a break!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

jamesl said:


> I think they were on a break


Damn.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> The timing of this episode was totally off. It starts with Sheldon sitting at his laptop after just being broken up with by Amy, and Leonard and Penny driving to Vegas. It's night time.
> 
> Then Leonard and Penny get to the wedding chapel and they talk to Sheldon and Amy on the phone.
> 
> ...


This really bothered me as well. All they needed to do was have Sheldon change his clothes, and I think it would have worked in a non-specific-time way.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I heard that Kaley Cuoco is currently the highest paid actor on TV. I don't know if that's true, but I heard it somewhere this week.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Hank said:


> I heard that Kaley Cuoco is currently the highest paid actor on TV. I don't know if that's true, but I heard it somewhere this week.


Likely highest paid _female_ actor on TV but doesn't Parsons still top the list?


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

I thought Vergara gets paid the most.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

DUDE_NJX said:


> I thought Vergara gets paid the most.


That is correct unless Cuoco very recently got a new deal.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I think Cuoco gets the title based on her $1 Million / episode. Vergara gets less for her show, but passes Cuoco with her other dealings.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

DUDE_NJX said:


> I thought Vergara gets paid the most.


Vergara's money mostly comes from product endorsements, rather than directly as salary for her Modern Family gig.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

markp99 said:


> Small parallel with reality:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is funny (well to me, not to them). Was reading the DirecTV credits for the show and noticed it was still Sweeting and I'm thinking to myself, how long will that last? Well there you go.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

MikeMar said:


> yeah, VERY flat
> 
> and as much as I generally don't care about sitcom weddings, this was below that by a mile
> 
> ...


Pretty sure it was "wedding of the season" and that was the joke: it's September. It's the ONLY wedding of the season.


eddyj said:


> Didn't it happen while they were broken up? If so, then yes, it is stupid to be upset about it.


I don't recall the specifics but I think what really got her upset was learning Leonard works with The Other Woman. In that case it doesn't matter whether they were on a break, it's like working with an ex but not telling your current.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Although it would have been a funny call-back, they most definitely were *not* on a break. In fact, Leonard and Penny were talking ship-to-shore while Leonard was at sea.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Robin said:


> I don't recall the specifics but I think what really got her upset was learning Leonard works with The Other Woman. In that case it doesn't matter whether they were on a break, it's like working with an ex but not telling your current.


...and that's bad, right?


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> This is funny (well to me, not to them). Was reading the DirecTV credits for the show and noticed it was still Sweeting and I'm thinking to myself, how long will that last? Well there you go.


Pretty sure it was basically over after three months. I too was surprised when her married name was still in the credits this year.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

ClutchBrake said:


> Pretty sure it was basically over after three months. I too was surprised when her married name was still in the credits this year.


Considering how they drop Kevin Sussman in and out of the main credits, dropping the Sweeting out of the credits shouldn't be a big deal.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Wow, I guess I liked it way more than most of you.

Sure, it was below average for a BBT episode, but it still had a lot of laughs.


----------

